# walleye fishing (killimg)



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Spent Wednesday morning on lake Erie. Myself and four friends had 30 in the cooler by 12:30. May not have any moose here but they're too hard to fillet anyway


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Were you fishing or down riggin??? oke:


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Driftin' and castin'. Or crank and yank as they call it.


----------

